# Sea Monkey/brine shrimp as pets?



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, All

A classmate of mine has some sea monkeys she is trying to keep alive. She would like to get in touch with other sea monkey owners, or even with people who raise brine shrimp for food. She only has 12 surviving sea monkeys right now, I think.

If you know anything about sea monkeys or brine shrimp, please send me a message through the forum or post a response here.

Thank you!
Maureen


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I had some before it was a little kit. They just lived. I don't recall ever even feeding something. Must have been something In the mix.


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Im sure if you asked Pat at Canadian aquatic's nicely he would help you out. He has thousands of them usually.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

here is some info that might be helpful: 
Brine Shrimp

Sea-Monkeys! - Tips & Tricks

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110128160112AA3sHwQ

http://www.wikihow.com/Raise-Brine-Shrimp


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

*Thanks!*

Thank you, c-kidder! I didn't know that Pat has brine shrimp. I'll contact him. Wonderful!



C-kidder said:


> Im sure if you asked Pat at Canadian aquatic's nicely he would help you out. He has thousands of them usually.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the info and links, Dizturbd-1 and shift. I appreciate the help.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I've had tons of sea monkey's as pets 

Keep the water aerated is huuuuge and don't over feed. if you do those 2 things you should be able to keep them alive for a long time and they breed too


----------



## pandamom (Jul 16, 2013)

I got my kids a kit for Christmas one year - two years later, I still had sea monkeys… I did not aerate. I fed them the scoopful about 2-3 times a week and topped up the 'tank' with water when it evaporated. They bred in that container and like I say, I still had some two years later...


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

I remember buying them off the back of a comic book when I was a kid and was really pissed when I found out they were the same as the brine shrimp I had been feeding my fish.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, Medhbsi, Pandamom and Poiuy704. Very helpful information. I'll pass it on to my friend. Poiuy -- what a sad discovery to find that your pets are also pet food for your other pets!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I kept mine on the windowsill and they fed off the algae that bloomed.


----------

